# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti orthodhoks >  Si i festojne Pashket besimtaret Ortodokse

## Matrix

Ne radhe te pare do doja tju uroj te gjitheve Gezuar Pashket!
Krishti u Ngjall!

Do doja te ndaja me ju eksperiencen time se si besimtaret Ortodokse I festojne Pashket!
Pashket jane festa me e madhe ne besimin ortodoks. Ajo bie zakonisht ne muajin Prill, por nuk eshte ne date fikse. Llogaritet si e diela e dyte pas henes se plote pas ekuinoksit pranveror (21-mars). Zakonisht bie 1 jave pas Pashkes Katolike dhe Protestante.
Arsyeja perse besimtaret ortodokse i festojne pashket 1 jave me vonese eshte sepse festa e Pashkeve te krishtera nuk duhet te bjere para ose gjate pashkeve judaike, nderkohe qe Kisha Katolike nuk e respekton domosdoshmerisht kete rregull, pra Pashket Katolike mund te jene dhe gjate pashkeve judaike. Po keshtu Kishat Protestante ndjekin menyren katolike te llogaritjes se pashkeve.

Periudha e pashkeve ndahet ne 4 periudha kryesore:
1-) Triodi
2-) Kreshma e Madhe
3-) Java e Madhe
4-) Pashka

1-) Triodi eshte 1 periudhe 3 javore qe i paraprin Kreshmes. Qellimi i tij eshte qe besimtaret te thirren ne pendim dhe te pergatiten per hyrjen ne Kreshmen e Madhe.
Gjate ketyre 3 javeve, te dielen e pare lexohet ungjilli i taksambledhesit dhe fariseut. Ku tregohet se si Zoti u tregua i meshirshem me taksambledhesin qe u pendua dhe se si e hodhi poshte fariseun qe e quante veten te drejte. Te dielen e dyte lexohet shembelltyra e djalit plangprishes ku tregohet se si Perendia yne eshte si nje at i dhembshur qe kishte 2 bij. Kur biri me i vogel e shperdoroi pasurine qe i dha i ati, por ne fund u pendua, ati e mirepriti serisht ne shtepine e vet. Nderkohe qe djali i madh nga xhelozia per te vellain ngeli jashte shtepise se te atit. Dhe te dielen e trete lexohet ungjilli ku flitet per ardhjen e dyte te Krishtit dhe gjykimin qe do perjetojne ata qe e kane pare ate te uritur dhe nuk i kane dhene te haje, te etur dhe nuk i kane dhene te pije, te zhveshur dhe nuk e kane veshur, te huaj dhe nuk e kane ftuar brenda, te semure dhe ne burg dhe nuk e kane vizituar. Kur ata te habiten me kete gjykim, Krishti do ju thote se ate qe nuk ua kane bere vellezerve te Tij, nuk ja kane bere as Atij vete.
Javen e fundit te Triodit besimtaret nuk hane mish.

2-) Kreshma e Madhe eshte nje periudhe 6 javore ose 7 javore nqs futim dhe Javen e Madhe. Gjate saj, besimtaret nuk hane mish, peshk, produkte shtazore, vaj dhe vere.
Peshku, vaji dhe vera mund te hahen ne dite te caktuara, nderkohe qe mishi dhe produktet shtazore nuk hahen asnjehere. Megjithate, rregullat e Kreshmes mund te kene perjashtime per raste te vecanta (probleme shendetesore, grate shtatzana ose lehona, veshtiresi ne pune, udhetime te gjata etj...) 
Qellimi i Kreshmes nuk eshte permbushja e nje ligji te caktuar, por parapergatitje per takimin me Zotin e Ringjallur. Megjithate Krishti i mirepret te gjithe, sa kreshmuan dhe sa nuk kreshmuan dhe nuk ben dallime. Pra, Kreshma eshte nje privim vullnetar dhe jo i detyruar nga disa kenaqesi te trupit. Po keshtu kreshma e vertete nenkupton dhe largimin nga shikimi i pamjeve te pahijshme, apo degjimin e gjerave qe pergojosin vellezerit tane apo cfaredoqofte qe ndjejme qe vjen nga satani.

Po keshtu niveli i kreshmimit eshte vullentar dhe i ndryshem ne besimtare te ndryshem. Ka disa besimatare qe privohen deri ne mosngrenie apo mospirje totale per disa dite. Disa besimtare te tjere heqin dore nga gjumi i rehatshem dhe flejne ne toke ose kalojne ore te tera zgjuar ne lutje gjate nates etj...Po keshtu theksoj se Kreshmimi nuk duhet te behet per tu mburrur para besimtareve te tjere qe nuk kreshmojne, por duhet te mbahet sa me i fshehte te jete e mundur.

3-) Java e Madhe
Jave e Madhe eshte java e shtate e Kreshmes dhe eshte Java e fundit para Pashkes.
Ajo i korrespondon javes se fundit te Jezusit ne toke para kryqezimit te Tij.
Qellimi i kesaj jave nuk eshte vetem nje perkujtim mendor i ngjarjeve te fundit te Jezusit ne toke, por nje pjesemarrje reale ne keto ngjarje. Me kete nuk dua te them se Jezusi vdes dhe ringjallet cdo vit, por ne me ane te hirit te Tij e kapercejme kohen dhe hapesiren dhe bashkohemi me Te ne Jerusalemin e vitit 33, ku Ai kaloi momentet e fundit ne shoqerine e besnikeve te Tij por dhe nen armiqesine e armiqve te Tij.
Ajo fillon te shtunen e 1 jave para Pashkes me te Shtunen e Llazarit. Kete dite perjetohet ringjallja e Llazarit prej Krishtit. Krishti me anen e kesaj ringjalljeje tregon se eshte Ringjallja dhe Jeta dhe se ne diten e fundit do i ringjalle te gjithe njerezit.
Pas kesaj eshte e Diela e Dafinave ose e Diela e Palmave. Ne kete dite Krishti hyn ne Jerusalem, ku pritet nga populli me dafina dhe pershendetet si nje mbret.
Zakonisht kete te diele ndahen dafina per te kujtuar se Krishti eshte Ai qe vjen dhe ne zemrat tona per te mbreteruar aty pergjithmone. Ne duhet ta presim ate me perulesi ashtu si dhe Ai hyri ne Jerusalem me perulesi, i ulur mbi nje kerric gomari dhe jo mbi nje kale lufte.Ne ftohemi qe te ngjitemi me te ne Jerusalem, te bashkekryqezohemi me Te dhe te ringjallemi me Te.
Te dielen e Dafinave ne darke, te henen e madhe ne darke dhe te marten e madhe ne darke kryhen ato qe quhen Sherbesat e Dhendrrit. Ne te gjitha keto sherbesa fokusi eshte se Jezus Krishti vjen si dhenderr i Kishes se Vet, si Dhendrri i cdo shpirti te cdo besimtari. Po keshtu perjetohen ngjarje qe kane lidhje me ngjarje qe i paraprine arrestimit te Tij. Keshtu te dielen e dafinave ne darke perjetohet mallkimi i fikut qe kishte vetem gjethe por jo fruta (po keshtu perkujtohet dhe Josifi I Dhjates se Vjeter si nje shembelltyre e Krishtit). Te Henen e Madhe ne Darke perjetohet shembelltyra e 10 virgjereshave dhe qortimi i ashper qe Krishti u beri saducejve dhe farisejve per hipokrizine e tyre dhe ftohemi te qendrojme larg menyrave te tyre se si ata pastronin anen e jashtme sa per tu dukur dhe perbrenda ishin plot mekate. Po keshtu kujtohemi se kjo bote do mbaroje se shpejti por Krishti do kujdeset per te vetet dhe do i coje ne Mbreterine e Tij. Ftohemi te jemi si punetoret besnike qe nuk e fshehen talentin por e shumfishuan ate. Te Marten e Madhe ne darke perjetojet larja e kembeve te Zotit nga gruaja mekatare si dhe tradhetia e Judes. Te dyja keto ngjarje na ftojme ti ngjasojme kesaj gruaje per pendimin e saj dhe ti largohemi menyres se Judes qe e tradhetoi Mesuesin e vet me hipokrizine e puthjes.
Ne fund kendohet "Himni i Kasianise" qe e ve fokusin tek pendimi i gruas mekatare.
Te Merkuren e Madhe kryhet misteri i Vajimi te Shenjte ku besimtaret lyhen me vaj per tu pergatitur per varrimin dhe ngjalljen e Zotit.
Te Enjten e madhe ne mengjes perjetohet darka e fundit e Krishtit me dishepujt dhe cdo gje qe ka lidhje me te, larja e kembeve qe Ai u beri nxenesve te Vet, ndarja e bukes dhe veres si trup dhe gjak te Tij, lutja qe Ai i beri Atit per nxenesit e Vet dhe per ne, tradhetimi ne kopshtin e Getsemanit dhe arrestimi.
Te Enjten e Madhe ne darke perjetohen vuajtjet e Jezus Krishtit, Kryqezimi dhe Vdekja e Tij. Kjo behet duke u lexuar 12 pjese nga ungjijte si dhe himne dhe lutje dritheruese.Psh:
Sot hebrenjte mberthyen ne Kryq Zotin qe i udhehoqi ne shkretetire, Sot shpuan brinjen e Atij qe fshikulloi Egjiptin me plage, Sot i dhane vrer dhe uthull Atij qe i ushqeu me mane ne shkretetire.. 
Kryqi me Krishtin e kryqezuar vendoset solemnisht ne mes te cdo kishe, duke kenduar:
Sot varet mbi dru Ai qe vari dheun mbi ujin, Kurore me gjemba i vihet ne koke Mbretit te Engjejve, Me purpurt te talljes vishet Ai qe vesh qiellin me re, Sot duron shuplaka AI qe cliroi Adamin ne Jordan, Sot mberthehet me gozhde Dhenderri i Kishes, Sot shpohet ne brinje i Biri i Virgjereshes, U falemi pesimeve te Tua o Krisht, rrefena dhe Ngjalljen Tende te lavderuar
Te Premten e Madhe (ose sic quhet ndryshe te premten e zeze) ne mengjes perjetohet zbritja e Krishtit nga kryqi dhe vendosja ne Epitaf, mbuluar me lule, ku behet gati per varrim.
Te Premten e Madhe ne darke perjetohet varrimi i Krishtit. Himnet jane vertet dritheruese dhe ato nga njera ane na tregojne tronditjen per vdekjen e Shpetimtarit nga ana tjeter shprehin mirenjohjen per kete veper shpetimtare te Tijen. 
Zotin qe dikur me valet e detit e mposhti ndjekesin tiran, nen dhe e fshehen sot bijte e te shpetuarve prej zgjedhes.....
Kendohet himne te tilla si: Ti o Krisht o Jete, Ti u vure ne varr edhe forcat engjellore cuditeshin duke lavderuar denjiimn Tend
Apo Ty te meriton lavderimi o Jetedhenes se i ndeve duart permbi kryq per ne dhe shkaterrove pushtetin armiqesor
Apo Gjithe gjeneratat i blatojne himne varrimit tend o Krishti im
Ne fund te kesaj, Kryqi se bashku me Epitafin ku ndodhet trupi pa jete i Krishtit del nga Kisha dhe del neper qytet ne menyre qe gjithe qyteti ta shohe se Jezus Krishti dha jeten per shpetimin e tyre.

Te Shtunen e Madhe paradite perjetohet zbritja e Jezus Krishtit ne boten e vdekjes dhe fitorja e Tij aty. Himnet e dites na kujtojne se Ferri, Vdekja dhe Mekati u mposhten me vdekjen e Krishtit dhe na parapergatitin per Ringjalljen e Tij. 
Te Shtunen e Madhe ne darke ne ora 23:00 fillon sherbesa e Ngjalljes dhe te Dielen e Pashkes, ne ora 00:00 besimtaret ftohen te marrin Drite nge drita qe nuk perendondhe jepet lajmi triumfant: Krishti u ngjall se vdekuresh me vdekje, vdekjen shkeli edhe te varrosurve jeten u fali!.
Ungjilli i Ngjalljes lexohet jashte kishes, ne menyre qe e gjithe bota ta degjoje se Krishti u ringjall se vdekuresh.
Me pas vazhdon sherbesa e ngjalljes si dhe liturgjia hyjnore, Ne fund lexohet nje ftese qe te gjithe sa kreshmuan dhe sa nuk kreshmuan, jane te ftuar te marrin sot pjese ne gezimin e Ngjalljes se Shpetimtarit Krisht. Besimtaret marrin pjese nga trupi dhe gjaku i Tij nepermjet kungimit.

Nje dhurate tradicionale e Pashkes jane vezet e kuqe. Ngjyra e kuqe simbolizon gjakun e Krishtit dhe perplasje e tyre simbolizon carjen e pushtetit te Ferrit me ngjalljen e Krishtit. Vezet jane simbol i lindjes se jetes nga guacka e vdekjes.

Gjate Pashkes Ortodokse ndodh gjithmone ne Jerusalem Mrekullia e Drites se Shenjte, e cila zbret ne menyre te pashpejgueshme cdo te Shtune te Madhe ne ora 12 ne dreke mbi Varrin historik te Jezus Krishtit dhe me pas shperndahet ne te gjithe boten ortodokse.

Java qe pason Pashken quhet Java e Ndriteshme.

----------


## kryenece

Nje korrigjim te vogel ne lidhje me llogaritjen e te dieles se Pashkes.
 Nje here ne 4 vjet i bie qe Pashka katolike e ajo ortodokse te jene ne te njejten dite. Ne kalendarin ortodoks llogaritja e te dieles se Pashkes behet bazuar ne henen e re qe rritet mbas nderrimit te viteve, kurse ne kalendarin katolik behet bazuar ne yllin e mengjesit.

----------


## Matrix

Dhe dicka tjeter qe harrova te permend...

Te Enjten e Madhe ne darke duke u gdhire e Premtja e Madhe, ku ne mes te Kishes eshte vendosur Krishti i kryqezuar mbi kryq, pas mbarimit te sherbeses se 12 ungjijve besimtare ortodokse mund ta kalojne naten ne Kishe, duke lexuar apo duke kenduar himnet e dites apo qofte dhe duke ndare eksperiencat e tyre mbi besimin ne Zotin Jezus Krisht.

----------


## Matrix

Gezuar Javen e Madhe, qe kete vit fillon sot, ne 28-Mars. Jave kjo e dedikuar diteve te fundit te Krishtit para Kryqezimit, mesimeve qe Ai dha keto dite, Kryqezimit, Varrimit dhe Ringjalljes se Tij ne diten e lavdishme te Pashkes.

Gezuar!

----------


## Matrix

Tre ditet e para te Javes se Madhe: E Diela e Dafines, E Hena e Madhe dhe E Marte e Madhe, jane sherbesat e Dhendrrit ku Kisha pret ardhjen e Dhendrrit te Saj dhe thirrjet kryesore keto dite eshte qe te qendrojme zgjuar shpirterisht dhe mos mundemi nga mashtrimet e kesaj bote.

Ketu po sjell nje himn qe kendohet keto dite: Ja tek vjen Dhendrri ne mes te nates!

----------


## Matrix

Po sjell nje nga troparet e kenduara ne sherbesen e pare te Dhendrrit:

_Kur vinte Zoti tek pësimi vullnetar u thoshte Apostujve gjatë udhës: Ja ku po ngjitemi në Jerusalem dhe i Biri i Njeriut do të dorëzohet, sic është shkruar për Të. Ejani pra edhe ne, me mendje të qëruara, të shkojmë të kryqëzohemi me Të dhe të behemi si të vdekur për gëzimet e jetës, që të rrojmë me Të dhe ta dëgjojmë të thërresë: Nuk shkoj më në Jerusalemin e mbidheshëm për të pësuar, por ngjitem tek Ati im dhe Ati juaj, tek Perëndia Im dhe Perëndia juaj, dhe do t'ju ngjit bashkë me Mua tek Jerusalemi i sipërm, tek Mbretëria e Qiejve._



Ikona e Dhëndrrit të Kishës

*Ai që rri lavdinë e paafrueshme, u përul deri në mundimet më të tmerrshme, për të fituar për Vete një popull që do e donte me gjithë forcën, zemrën, mendjen dhe shpirtin! Ky popull është Kisha e Tij!*

----------


## Matrix

Vazhdojme perseri me meditimet e Javes se Madhe. Ne keto meditime shpaloset gjithe Teologjia e Krishtere. Aty del qarte marredhenia e ngushte qe ekziston mes Krishtit dhe te krishterit ne kuptimin e ngushte te fjales dhe mes Krishtit dhe Kishes ne kuptimin e gjere te fjales.

_Përse fle o shpirti im i mjerë? Përse mendohesh për gjëra të kota? Përse merresh me gjëra që rrjedhin? Ora e fundit është që tani e tutje dhe do të ndahemi nga të këtushmet. Sa ke kohë, zgjohu duke thirrur: Kam mëkatuar para Teje o Shpëtimtari im, mos më pre si fikun e pafrut, por si i dhembshur o Krisht ki mëshirë kur të thërres me frikë: Le të mos mbetemi jashtë nusërores së Krishtit!_

----------


## Matrix

Te Martën e Madhe përkujtohet shëmbëlltyra e Dhjetë Virgjëreshave

Cdo i krishter i ngjan njeres nga 10 Virgjereshat qe dolen te presin Dhendrrin. Ato mbanin secila nga nje llambe te ndezur. Llamba simbolizon shpirtin e tyre dhe flaka e saj, besimin. Pese nga virgjereshat nuk moren vaj rezerve dhe kur erdhi Dhendrri, flaka e llambes se tyre ishte e shuar. Ndersa pese te tjerat moren vaj dhe i mbushen llambat e tyre. Kur erdhi Dhendrri, flaka e llambes se tyre ishte e ndezur dhe ato u pranuan te hynin ne Mbreterine e Tij. Ndersa pese te tjerat, llamba e te cilave u fik, nuk u pranuan te hynin ne gezimin e Dhendrrit.

Kete dite ne ftohemi qe te jemi si keto pese virgjeresha te mencura qe i kishin llambat plot me vaj dhe Dhendrri e gjeti flaken e besimit te tyre ndezur!

_Ejani dhe priteni Jezu Krishtin si Dhëndër, dhe e nderoni me llambadhe gazmore dhe me virtyte ndritni dhe shkëlqeni kudo, si të urtat vajza silluni dhe për dasmë gatituni, hyni tok me Dhëndrrin dhe shtrojuni në sofër, se duke qënë Mbret dhe Perëndi do ju dhurojë kurorën e pafishkur

Unë që dremita nga mefshtësia e shpirtit, o Dhëndërr Krisht, s'kam llambadhe virtutesh të ndezura dhe u shëmbëlleva vajzave të cmendura dhe më zë gjumi në kohë të punës; po Ti shkundma gjumin e errët, zgjomë dhe futmë bashkë me virgjereshat e urta në nusëroren Tënde, ku mbretëron tingulli i qartë i atyre që kremtojnë dhe thërresin pa pushim: Lavdi më Ty o Zot!

Nusëroren Tënde shoh o Shpëtimtari im, të stolisur. Edhe rrobë nuk kam që të hyj brenda në të. Ndricoma pra stolinë e shpirtit, Dritëdhënës dhe shpëtomë

O Dhëndërr, më i Hijshmi në bukuri nga të gjithë njerëzit që na ftove në darkë shpirtërore të nusërores Tënde, zhvishja fajet fytyrës sime të neveritëshme nga mëkati, dhe si të më stolisësh me stolinë e lavdëruar të bukurisë sate, tregomë darkëtar gazmor të Mbretërisë Sate, si i zemërdhembshur..._

----------

